# my new/old road dog



## JackieBlue (Oct 30, 2011)

just picked her up, for 600 bucks. she needs a bit of work to be ready, but soon come! she's in great shape for her age. can't wait to be on the road again, and in much better style now. it's been too long since i had my bus........


----------



## TheHawk (Oct 30, 2011)

right on. i miss my blue piece of shit


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 6, 2011)

very nice. good place to live in. thought about livin in one but i like a van better because im more mobile sitting in a place for too long i cannot do and i wouldnt want to tow


----------



## Earth (Nov 6, 2011)

Woof !!
Very cool..................


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Nov 6, 2011)

nice i want one


----------



## Landon (Nov 6, 2011)

Lookin' good.. Hope you have a hell of a time with it! I'm currently looking for a van myself.


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 7, 2011)

thanks all! i needed something a bit bigger than a van, and i like the idea of being able to still drive off from my home on occasion. hence no rv or even conversion van. i also have my sons travelling with me. so i have to have the bathroom feature. (child protective services will not own my children. EVER.) it's also definitely a bonus to not worry about where to take the next shit.....i love the double door feature too. i'm thinking burritos, grill cheese, and cold beverages at some festies. i got this rad flooring for ten bucks too! i am super HAPPY! i may be looking for riders, in December, from New England to the west, via southeast to southwest (Arizona), and then to NorCal....homeward bound! woot! woot!


----------



## Nelco (Nov 17, 2011)

ooooooo
that is nice


----------



## JackieBlue (Nov 17, 2011)

thank you very much!  she is coming along really well. i got most of the small repairs done. sink, windows, light fixtures, paint on the appliances......now on to the meaty task of fixing the floor.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 2, 2011)

If you'd be lookin for riders I'm in pa with my welllll behaved dog heading west and no I'm not a Crusty punk either or bum


----------



## JackieBlue (Dec 2, 2011)

plan to leave shortly after christmas or new years. headed down 95 to the 10 prolly to stay out of the snow. i will definitely keep you in mind.


----------

